# Northern CA/NV breeders or rescues?



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey everyone,

A good friend of mine currently living in Reno, NV has been looking into getting a GSD for some time now. She has experience with the breed and used to own one. Currently she has two Australian Shepherd females whom she does agility and herding with, so she'd be looking at a male young adult or puppy. She would like to do agility and SchH. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for breeders or rescues in the area that might have what she is looking for available now or in the near future.

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

There are two breeders I can suggest you check into:

Randy Tyson in Menlo Park in the S.F Bay Area -several members have gotten puppies from her this year, some based on recommendations from other board members here. She is also very involved with the Menlo Park Schutzhund Club:

http://www.witmertyson.com/

Anne Kent (Adlerstein Kennels) is in Saugus, Calif and has also been heavily involved in Schutzhund trials. Anne also gets great recommendations from members here and is a member of this forum. I just got a puppy (Lancer) from Anne at the end of June-you can add me to that group.

Adler Stein Kennels 

Anne just put a picture of a 12 week old puppy on her web-site
Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks to both of you, I'll pass on the links to Sasha.


----------

